#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  A couple of days in Kaohsiung, Taiwan

## slimboyfat

I was due to visit a ship in Mailiao and because of typhoon Morokot (or something like that) the ships berthing was delayed so I ended up spending a couple of days in Kaohsiung.

The agent had booked me into the Grand Hi Lai hotel which was rather nice and didnt cost much more per night than the Feltham Travelodge which I had the pleasure of staying in for a couple of weeks last month.

This is the loom.



The bathroom. Not sure if having a television in the bathroom is completely safe, but it didnt kill me.
And no, I don't have dandruff, just great looking hair.



Below are the views from the 35th floor what I was staying at.





As usual on these kind of threads - once my hungover had abated in the afternoon I decided to have a walk around and the next pics are the result of that.





Scooters and face masks seem to be the in thing in Kaohsiung





This dog was tied up here both days I was in Kaohsiung. For all I know he is still there.



This place looked interesting, but I didnt go in the end as knowing my luck I would be there on the night of the Sinewy Man Show.

----------


## slimboyfat

A little Templette



Kids rollerblading in front of the Taiwan navy





So I followed this cycle path that obviously used to be a railway to Love Pier, which looks like it used to be a busy port area until ships got too big to fit in there.



The view of the roadbridge over Love River from the ex-railway bridge





Some happy couple taking their wedding photos I assume. Scruffy bugger in his jeans though. At least she made an effort.





I would have taken a stroll in this parky bit but the pack of dogs put me off. 



Confirmation........yes it did used to be a railway to the pier





And this must be Love Pier. The sign says so.





And this is Love River

----------


## blackgang

Damn, it sure the shits to get old, no place looks the same as I remember them.

Do they still have the International Seaman's Club down close to the pier?
Never hung out there but was a good first beer stop on the way up to the Carmen Bar.
And is that Horse show with the Girly shows the same type as the one in Tijuana with the Burro?

----------


## slimboyfat

Feeling a bit hot and weary, I headed back hotelwards via the road bridge over Love River







Apologies to the scooterists in this pic. It was my camera flash that blinded you. I had forgotten to switch it off auto





Starting to get a bit dark now. Hoped to get a beer at Black Dog on my way back but it was still shut. Only opens at 8pm you see. 






So that was it, back to the hotel for a few hours zzzz before meeting up with a Taiwanese friend I met a 4 years ago last time I was here. She works at a tea shop and only knocks off at 1am. Yes only a friend - she doesnt believe in relationships with married men - or maybe she just doesnt fancy me - hey it is possible I guess. Anyway, ended up drinking and eating pigs trotter or something until 6 am in a pub/restaurant that never shuts - called Cowboy western bar or similar. Very nice.

----------


## slimboyfat

Next day woke up at 3pm and decided that some Taiwan hot pot was in order, so my friend brought me to the same one we had been to a few years back. The lady who worked there remembered me so I assume they dont get many western customers. She also asked me to vet the English version of her menu for language errors, but the Engrish was so funny I asked her to leave it as it is.

Congealed ducks blood, various animals internal organs were all on the menu, cooked by yourself in the delicious spicy sauce in the pot. Absolutely fantastic. It was all you can eat for around US$9 and we spent almost 3 hours there.







Later that night went to a few pubs including Black Dog (which was pretty good and owned by an American, who seemed like a pretty decent sort) but not too late as I had an early start.

And that was pretty much it. Off to the ship in Mailiao, a few days onboard and now I am in a hotel in some place called Dongguang, from where I will take a ferry to Hong Kong tomorrow to catch a flight back to Singers.

----------


## blackgang

Very good SBF, another one to your credit.  Thanks

----------


## Texpat

Nice photos.

No helmetless moto drivers.

----------


## slimboyfat

> No helmetless moto drivers.


Yes that surprised me too. I am sure that they werent wearing helmets last time I was in KHH.

Mind you, it used to be ok to smoke in hotel rooms too, but now they are all non smoking by law.

----------


## Begbie

The hotel room was a long way up.

----------


## slimboyfat

> The hotel room was a long way up.


Yes, 31 floors above what I am supposed to be staying in according to company travel safety rules.

Today is not so bad. I am only on the 19th floor.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> my friend


Pictures?




> we spent almost 3 hours there


Fat fekker!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Texpat
> 
> 
>  
> No helmetless moto drivers.
> 
> 
> Yes that surprised me too. I am sure that they werent wearing helmets last time I was in KHH.
> 
> Mind you, it used to be ok to smoke in hotel rooms too, but now they are all non smoking by law.


Yeah, this no smoking shit {everywhere} has taken it's course.

----------


## witbaas

I never used to go further than the Pig and Whistle. At the other side of the city there used to be, or maybe stil is, DNA Club or pub. A late hour establishment.

----------


## davearn

Great pics, thanks for the tour. No pics of the "friend"?

----------


## bretby

Good report SBF. Nice hotel room and views.

----------


## chassamui

I always enjoy your photo threads. Nice relaxed style. Thanks for taking the trouble.

----------


## Agent_Smith

The Taiwanese Navy sitting cheek to jowl.  No lessons from Pearl Harbor, I guess.





Nic pics, Mr. Fat.

----------


## sabang

Nice one. Had a friend who used to live 50/50 Taipei & HK, but from Kaohsiung. We were always planning to get together in TPE when I was there, and head south for a few days. Might just be Chinese 'regionalism' but she swore the southerners were a friendlier, more outgoing bunch.

----------


## terry57

Brilliant work Fat boy. Thanks for that.

----------


## larvidchr

Another good lot of photos from you Slim, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## bustak

Superb! I love Taiwan. I would like to go there again.

Thanks sbf, this thread brings back good memories.

----------


## panama hat

Very nice photo-thread. 

I've always found Taiwan's cities to be rather soul-less, but a lot of the countryside, deserves the Portuguese definition of Formhosa.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Begbie
> 
> 
> The hotel room was a long way up.
> 
> 
> Yes, 31 floors above what I am supposed to be staying in according to company travel safety rules.
> 
> Today is not so bad. I am only on the 19th floor.


 
 :rofl:

----------


## slimboyfat

> Very nice photo-thread. 
> 
> I've always found Taiwan's cities to be rather soul-less, but a lot of the countryside, deserves the Portuguese definition of Formhosa.


I have found the people to be very friendly. Certainly my friend who has always taken time out (and time off work - unpaid) to show me around the place without thought of money etc to be a bit of a gem. Compare to Thailand where (in my experience) everyone expects a tip.

----------


## panama hat

^ I'd agree wholeheartedly.  It seems Taiwanese have this wish for visitors to get a good impression of their country whereas Thais couldn't give a toss.

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by Texpat
> 
> 
>  
> No helmetless moto drivers.
> 
> 
> Yes that surprised me too. I am sure that they werent wearing helmets last time I was in KHH.
> 
> Mind you, it used to be ok to smoke in hotel rooms too, but now they are all non smoking by law.


Nice and orderly in scooter/bicycle lane I might add..Clean roads, no smoking rooms, fantastic, I'm impressed, very westernized, even those children roller blading have pads and helmets....
Nice thread SBF.....

----------

